# Tried to wear RayBan's and Crokies. Fogged up instantly



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

I hate goggles. I want to wear my sunglasses. But they fog up.
Can I treat them with some anti fog product ?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Wear goggles


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Only skiers wear sunglasses. Are you a minimalist or do you sweat profusely?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Only skiers wear sunglasses.


Dammit. I wear sunglasses when its hot and sunny. :sad2:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Dammit. I wear sunglasses when its hot and sunny. :sad2:


Well you shouldn't.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

How about with a head band and hair gel with highlights?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

How bout trying them Bobster goggles? Best of both worlds...

...if it was still 1995.

I have a love/hate with goggles, love the warmth and eye shielding but can't see s with them and they make my head hurt. I have tried like diff't sunglasses, work glasses, etc. Nothing works quite as well as goggles.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Joey gotta wear RayBan's and hair gel.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Just find a set of goggles that fit you well and get used to them. I could never ride without goggles, I pretty much forget they are even there.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you will never get past a certain point with shades.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

CassMT said:


> you will never get past a certain point with shades.



many days are goggle days of course but for the right days sunglasses are way better for me. 

I wear these. 

Oakley Radarlock | Official Oakley Store

They are vented, and this pretty much eliminates fogging at least if you're moving, which is when it matters. 

I have two lenses for the frames. One dark lense, one in hi Yellow. 

I also have Oakley airbrakes, with the same lenses. 

Here's how it works in the ideal situation. 

Wake up in the morning at Whistler to bluebird day of golden powder, put dark lense in goggles, put yellow lense in sunglasses. 

Ride everywhere till 2:30, get the last chair to the top of Seventh Heaven, 3:00 if it's later in the season. 

Drink a beer on the patio at the top of seventh. Wait, maybe smoke a cigar, maybe have a 2nd beer. Eventually they will close the patio, maybe 4pm. Let the crowds drain off the hill. 

Put goggles with dark lens on helmet, put on yellow lens sunglasses, because the sun has now set pretty low and the light is very flat. 

With pretty much the whole mountain to yourself, ride the mile vertical down to the fairmont whistler patio; this takes a while. You might get some brand new corduroy as you meet upbound groomers. Stop partway down and pull Cass out of a snowbank cause he missed a rut in dark goggles and flat light. 

4 weeks to whistler, I can hardly wait. This setup also works at other locations.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Lamps said:


> many days are goggle days of course but for the right days sunglasses are way better for me.
> 
> I wear these.
> 
> ...


Or you could just do like most people I know and get some goggles with quick change lenses...carry the limos on a bright day and a different set of lenses if you think light is going to change...you can just swap them out as needed. We generally ride pretty fast and I honestly have no idea how anybody rides in sunglasses.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

vajohn said:


> Or you could just do like most people I know and get some goggles with quick change lenses...carry the limos on a bright day and a different set of lenses if you think light is going to change...you can just swap them out as needed. We generally ride pretty fast and I honestly have no idea how anybody rides in sunglasses.


I have both lenses for both, on a grey day I put the yellow lens in the goggles, and flip to sunglasses if the sun comes out. I find the extra goggle lens bulky to carry, and I use the sunglasses for other things. 

I can ride pretty quick with sport sunglasses, like the ones cyclists wear. 

When I'm pushing it goggles are better but for mellower riding I really like the shades.


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

I got the mirrored blue/green googles. I love them, even for night riding.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of the videos of street parts have the riders wearing sunglasses. Not to mention half of the summer camp videos. Pretty much guaranteed you are going to see some Japanese kids wearing Sunglasses and a hoodie on the mountain while they practice their buttering in -20 degree snowstorms here

I have no idea how they do it though...


----------

